# [SOLVED] A4 X-748K Problem



## tombombadillo (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi. I'm wondering if anyone could help me. I have a A4 X-748K mouse which I am having problems with. When playing games I cannot map custom controls to the 4th and 5th buttons. Instead it maps it to the "left Alt" button when those buttons are depressed. 

The buttons work as expected when using windows explorer and internet browsers (back/forward) which is frustrating as it means it is not simply a hardware malfunction.

I have tried to use the X-Mouse button control program but that doesn't recognise the keys. I have the driver and the program that came with the mouse (Oscar Editor) up to date. 

I have searched for any similar cases and found only one which was resolved by launching the games in administrator mode. This, unfortunately, did not work for me.

Anybody got some advice? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: A4 X-748K Problem*

The mouse software has to support the key mapping that you are trying to perform. With that said, I've seen instances where the mappings are not supported by the game, or the game doesn't recognize the inputs from the mouse software. Although in most cases, it's simply a mouse configuration issue. I'm not familiar with that brand, so I can't offer any actual experience. Have you contacted tech support?


----------



## tombombadillo (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: A4 X-748K Problem*

Thanks for the reply. 

Yeah, I've contacted the A4 tech support but I've had no response so far.

The mouse has an on board memory which allows for configurations to be stored in the mouse and used on other computers without further configuration. I think this might be corrupt in some way or maybe the editor tool is not communicating with the mouse correctly. The mouse has an LED setting which changes colour depending on the DPI setting. I've tried to change the LED flash and it worked the first time however, after reinstalling the program to try fixing the 'left alt' problem the LEDs no longer change. 

The games I'm trying to map the controls to have all worked with my previous mouse which had the 4th and 5th buttons. I put my old mouse back in to try this and it is still working. It's not a major deal, I doubt I'll return the device as it's the best mouse I've had and I can't be bothered with the hassle. Hopefully someone's got a resolution, though.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: A4 X-748K Problem*

If the DPI LED isn't changing, I'd say the drivers/software are corrupt or the mouse is faulty.


----------



## tombombadillo (Jan 5, 2012)

For some reason, the mouse configuration editor installed the application in a file called 'program files' within it's own folder in the actual program files folder... so it was basically Program Files(x86)\X7 Oscar Editor\Program Files\X7 Oscar Editor\...

I uninstalled it all and reinstalled it ensuring it used the correct file path and now it works! The mouse uses XML scripts to send the data to the on board memory on the mouse and so the application was writing to a different file path.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice catch...and thanks for the update.


----------

